# Servel: circa 1955, LPG fired Fridge



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We happen to have ONE authorized Servel gas refrigerator company here in Maine and although I personally have never needed them they seem to be well respected. Here's their link: http://www.mainegasrefrigerator.com/

I do have one in the family at their camp that was replaced with a new unit due to safety concerns. Yours seems to fall in that age range as well.
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/1998/c...-gas-refrigerators-still-in-use-can-be-deadly

Hope that helps,
Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't say I've works on one but I have worked on quite a few propane ones. I imagine the flame is yellow causing the soot. Have to get it to burn blue. Any chance you can post any pictures of what it's doing?


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> We happen to have ONE authorized Servel gas refrigerator company here in Maine and although I personally have never needed them they seem to be well respected. Here's their link: http://www.mainegasrefrigerator.com/
> 
> I do have one in the family at their camp that was replaced with a new unit due to safety concerns. Yours seems to fall in that age range as well.
> https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/1998/c...-gas-refrigerators-still-in-use-can-be-deadly
> ...


yep, I know all about the recall, I ain't giving up my Servel. For one thing, I don't have the money to buy a new one, second, this only gets used on weekends and a couple weeks out of the year. Third, it just needs some TLC and it will be back in great shape


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ya I know what you are saying. It still wouldn't hurt to give that company a call. I've never met them but I can see their camp across the lake from my lot. Maybe there is a replacement burner or an option a lot less expensive than a new frig.

enjoy,
Bud


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

BayouRunner said:


> Can't say I've works on one but I have worked on quite a few propane ones. I imagine the flame is yellow causing the soot. Have to get it to burn blue. Any chance you can post any pictures of what it's doing?


nope, It has a good blue flame. But I KNOW it hasn't been maintained for a LONG time. I acquired the cabin in 2009 and it has not been clean in all that time. 

I figure there is some kind of turbulator in the flue and the burner needs a cleaning. But the thing has not been taken apart in so long I'm afraid to tamper with anything, for fear of breaking something important that would force me to "trade it in" 

I just need a little guidance on how to get it apart


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Ya I know what you are saying. It still wouldn't hurt to give that company a call. I've never met them but I can see their camp across the lake from my lot. Maybe there is a replacement burner or an option a lot less expensive than a new frig.
> 
> enjoy,
> Bud


I'll give them a shout tomorrow, thanx


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Servel: circa 1955, LPG fired Fridge ***UPDATE****

so I was at camp over the weekend and decided it was time to clean the fridge. 

My wife and I pulled the fridge out, which BTW, weighs a freak'n TON. 

I pulled the back off and cleaned the fins, which were full of cobwebs and dirt and dust. It was readily apparent that this thing had not been cleaned in a couple decades (I acquired the property in 2009) 

I pulled the 'fiber' flue out. then a ceramic tube. Then there is a twisted baffle in there. All of it was LOADED with soot. I mean it was a mess. 

Then, I pulled the main burner out and took that apart. What you see here is just some of what came out. BTW, that little klixon thing is no made anymore. apparently they haved made them in 50 years or so. So don't break it :surprise:

The Gas valve/thermostat has a "minimum flame" and a "Maximum flame setting" Both can be adjusted from the front of the GV/T but you need a U-tube manometer. (which I have) 

Long story short: But the bottom line is I got it all back together and tuned up and now it runs like brand new. 

So if you know anyone that as a similar unit and they have any questions let me know. I can help them out ~~~ unless its leaking, then my advice is run like crazy, ammonia will ruin your day.....if ya know what I mean :biggrin2:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Please note that they have harsh restrictions for those units depending on the codes in your area. For example, here, we are required to permanently disable them, or have them moved to be isolated from the living areas with a permanently fixed label on the front door indicating that it must stay that way. Refusal will result in the loss of fuel service. 

Do be careful with that thing, they have been proven deadly 

Cheers!


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> Please note that they have harsh restrictions for those units depending on the codes in your area. For example, here, we are required to permanently disable them, or have them moved to be isolated from the living areas with a permanently fixed label on the front door indicating that it must stay that way. Refusal will result in the loss of fuel service.
> 
> Do be careful with that thing, they have been proven deadly
> 
> Cheers!


This is at a seasonal camp, it's only used on weekends. I KNOW all the 'dangers' of using these old fridges. I don't have to worry about being 'cut off', as I use two 20lb BBQ tanks to fire this and the stove. The tanks last about 5 weekends

as soon as someone comes up with an 'off grid' LPG fired fridge that works half as well as this dinosaur, I'll buy it. Until then, Im keeping this thing. It works perfectly, Im quite happy with it. 

and don't even think about asking where it is, the only access to my camp is by boat, or snow machine or ATV in the winter. if we go up in the winter, we don't use the fridge anyway.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I definitely realize cost is a factor but your comment "as soon as someone comes up with an 'off grid' LPG fired fridge that works half as well as this dinosaur, I'll buy it." doesn't seem correct. Here is a quote from the link shown and is what I would expect from a more modern gas refrigerator.
"The gas consumption on a “modern day” gas refrigerator is less than half the amount than an older SERVEL due to the designing of this cooling system. An average amount of propane used in the older SERVELS was 3-4 lbs. a day. This is approx. ¾ gal. of propane a day. The average amount that the newer style propane refrigerators use is 1–1 ½ lbs. a day, an approx. amount in volume @ gal. is 1/3 gal. per day."
http://www.gas-fridge.com/files/39420015853e2595704dc7.pdf

I try to advise a lot of people up here in Maine about CO and wood stoves and what they often overlook is, THEY know how to use the stoves and fireplace safely but when someone else is there (house or camp) that safety knowledge isn't available. With the history of the Servel is it right to let others take an unknown risk? 

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/1998/c...-gas-refrigerators-still-in-use-can-be-deadly

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jeff, on a more helpful note, have you done any reading on "off grid electric refrigerators"? Been awhile for me, but when I was last looking there were some chest type with extreme insulation that used very little energy, even some DIY. With today's better solar panels and better batteries my guess is it would be simple to set something up that would work fine. Add in a small generator to top off the battery when the sun isn't shining and you're all set.

I find reading about off-grid life interesting.

Bud


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> I definitely realize cost is a factor but your comment "as soon as someone comes up with an 'off grid' LPG fired fridge that works half as well as this dinosaur, I'll buy it." doesn't seem correct. Here is a quote from the link shown and is what I would expect from a more modern gas refrigerator.
> "The gas consumption on a “modern day” gas refrigerator is less than half the amount than an older SERVEL due to the designing of this cooling system. An average amount of propane used in the older SERVELS was 3-4 lbs. a day. This is approx. ¾ gal. of propane a day. The average amount that the newer style propane refrigerators use is 1–1 ½ lbs. a day, an approx. amount in volume @ gal. is 1/3 gal. per day."
> http://www.gas-fridge.com/files/39420015853e2595704dc7.pdf
> 
> ...


Let me emphasize this point: this is a weekend/seasonal camp. Maybe in 10 years or so I might spend summers there. however, NO ONE other than me and my wife use this camp. We are very private people, so no one but me and the boss goes there. No one can get there without a boat. 

I don't know where they got those numbers but at 3-4 pounds a day, thats a 20 pound BBQ tank in one day? One pound of propane weighs 4.2 pounds? I can go 4 weekends before I have to change out my tank. 

I did have a conversation with a friend that bought a "new" Servel. He said that once it was lit you shouldn't shut it down and use it just on weekends. he said that if you shut it down and relight it on weekends the refrigerant 'crystallizes' ( I have no idea what he is talking about, I never heard of any refrigerant crystallizing or doing any other weird thing) 

I have done some reading on a new electric fridge, I only have 606watts of solar panels on my roof (at this point) powering a 45amp MTTP (Morningstar) charge controller, that charges four 6v golf cart batteries, each one is 220Ahrs. The batteries are wired in a series/parallel to put out 12v. 

I'll need to increase my solar panels and jump to a 65amp charge controller and go to more batteries. But that is in the plan already. 

So in few years, I may just go to an all electric or a LPG/electric fridge.


----------



## ldodd (Aug 25, 2020)

Jeff, I realize it's been several years since you posted on this thread (1112 days to be exact). However, I have same refrigerator and want to know how to clean the flue. Burner works well, it cools well, and it is vented. Therefore why not use it? However, it has not been cleaned. I am only semi "handy" and want to do the cleaning myself, so was looking for videos, etc to show how to do it. I get the warnings, have seen the recall, and even have a service manual. Not an idiot usually. Have neighbors that use same as well, and they all know a little bit how to maintain. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jmac00 (Aug 25, 2020)

ldodd said:


> Jeff, I realize it's been several years since you posted on this thread (1112 days to be exact). However, I have same refrigerator and want to know how to clean the flue. Burner works well, it cools well, and it is vented. Therefore why not use it? However, it has not been cleaned. I am only semi "handy" and want to do the cleaning myself, so was looking for videos, etc to show how to do it. I get the warnings, have seen the recall, and even have a service manual. Not an idiot usually. Have neighbors that use same as well, and they all know a little bit how to maintain. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


Oh boy has it been a long time, I should make a video, maybe I'll do that this weekend. 

*Check Post #8 above. *

thats pretty much everything I did. 

when you put it back together, The brass sleeve on the burner is kinda 'free floating' and you'll have to adjust it to get a nice blue flame. As I recall I had to reach it from the front with channel locks and GENTLY turn it to get an optimum flame. 

we are going to the camp this weekend, so maybe I can do a a few picture


----------



## ldodd (Aug 25, 2020)

Jmac00 said:


> Oh boy has it been a long time, I should make a video, maybe I'll do that this weekend.
> 
> *Check Post #8 above. *
> 
> ...



I didn’t see your reply 10 months ago, but since we are dealing with the fridge right now I re-read this thread! Thanks for replying. 

Is yours currently working well? 

Ours seems to cool very well after we took apart and adjusted the burner location, but still emits an “incomplete combustion” smell, and also CO. Yikes! Though our CO detector has shown peak levels of 150+, the alarm has never sounded which means it lasts for less than 10 minutes. Still- that is not safe. Our gas company (we have a LPGas tank which supplies the generator, stove, water heater) came out and said that we needed to vent the exhaust. In my earlier post I said ours was vented- I don’t remember why I said that. It’s not! Currently I’m investigating how to vent it through the roof. The flue is oval it looks like. A custom made vent attachment will be needed I’m guessing.

Getting more draw by cleaning out the flue and baffles is likely the key to getting ours burning properly. That seems like a big job and we are a bit afraid of harming something. I was ALSO told that the orifice may be dirty, or the wrong size for 7000 feet. We have not taken that apart for fear of hurting it.

So yes I would love a video of you taking the back off of yours and your cleaning process!!
Ours is a BN 800, 1950


----------



## ldodd (Aug 25, 2020)

ldodd said:


> I didn’t see your reply 10 months ago, but since we are dealing with the fridge right now I re-read this thread! Thanks for replying.
> 
> Is yours currently working well?
> 
> ...





Jmac00 said:


> Oh boy has it been a long time, I should make a video, maybe I'll do that this weekend.
> 
> *Check Post #8 above. *
> 
> ...


It would be helpful to know what you used to clean out the flue, etc area. A vacuum? Were you able to remove all the components to clean them or did you also have to access inside the fridge? Thanks!


----------

